# Pre-cat replacement



## Prdcanadian (Apr 18, 2009)

How much approx would it cost to replace the pre-cat instead of getting new headers and how long would it last before crapping out again?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The factory precat is only around $700 and you can swap it out in about 2 hours. The only major work would be removing the alternator to get to the last bolt on the left.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

OUTKAST how can you live with yourself?? you give the worst info everrrrrrrr you shouldnt even be aloud on this forum...Prdcanadian i put a set of hotshot headers on my 03 3.5 and i had to remove the cats before taking the old manifolds off..i DID NOT have to take the alternator out in any way shape or form..in fact the precat side came out in about 30 mins sooo you shouldnt have to hard of a problem..unless you listen to that idiot below your post..pm me if you have any questions..b/c i have just did all that work with in the last month


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

ANDDDDDDD the precat is around 400 shipped..just google it


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

I have stock replacement manifolds in stock if you guys need anything.

Nissan Manifold


----------

